# Low Iron Causes Panic Attacks



## I_Dazed_I (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted before. I'm on my phone and in bed so searching is a pain.

Anyway, anyone who has read my Neurofeedback log would know that I recently sent out a hair sample to get tested for nutritional definciencies. I got the results in today. My iron was low as hell (along with 900 other things), but there was a note about the iron causing depression and anxiety.

I looked up the symptoms of low iron, and it describes me to a T. I have to say that I am the type that will "always have it" after reading something like this, but not this time. It is scary how closely the symptoms describe how I constantly feel.

After learning this I googled low iron and panic attacks. The results were the article below, with a ton of other resources. From the sounds of it, my attacks may be all diet based, worse now due to the avoidance though. Anywho, I have a ton of supplements coming Thursday, so hopefully something good comes out of it.

I wanted to share this with everyone because after 5 years of dealing with this, no doctor has EVER asked to check my iron levels. I am guessing that this could apply to others on this site. I do not feel that I have an abnormal diet, so maybe this is common. Do yourself the favor and get your levels checked!

http://nutridb.com/conditions/iron-deficiency-anemia-depression-and-panic-attack/


----------

